
Drug that creates a 'real sun-tan' could prevent cancer - daegloe
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-40260029
======
Teever
My friend purchased a drug that was like this from an online pharmacy close to
a decade ago.

It was a subcutaneous injection that he did every week or so.

At one point he over did it and his skin got incredibly dark. My friend looks
quite caucasian so I heard stories about him going to the bar and strangers
pulling my friends aside to ask them if my friend was black.

~~~
philipkglass
Melanotan II?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanotan_II](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanotan_II)

